# Nintendo Wii and DS Friend Codes



## McMurphy

The great thing about the Nintendo Wii's and DS's online service is that they are global, free, and safe.  Let's use this thread to post our friend codes.  Keep in mind that both parties need to add each other before a buddy with show up on the contact list so a pm may be needed to let him/her know that you have added the person.

_My Wii Code:_

*3676 8115 9132 6236

*_My DS Code:

_*107483 228666*


----------



## bobbo19

i will post my wii code later


----------

